# Coat change sooooooooo slooooooooow



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Khaleesi is still going through coat change and wow things have changed, still a long way to go as some of her coat is still wispy, limp puppy stuff, it's getting easier to shape and becoming less gnarled as the months go by, I hope by the time she turns 2 this coat change will be over! It's happening soooo slow she's 19 months old now!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

she's so pretty.

pr


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I second that!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Stevie Wonder's Isn't She Lovely just popped into my musical head. She is really, truly gorgeous. That wispy hair does tend to tangle, but on the other hand it's so doggone soft and petable. Patience my dear...patience. (not that I had any back then) :act-up:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> Khaleesi is still going through coat change and wow things have changed, still a long way to go as some of her coat is still wispy, limp puppy stuff, it's getting easier to shape and becoming less gnarled as the months go by, I hope by the time she turns 2 this coat change will be over! It's happening soooo slow she's 19 months old now!



Phew, Timi is 18 months and has not completely changed either - I am glad to know that it isn't just her!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh how I feel your pain! But not totally because Stella is not in a Continental! 
Khaleesi is spectacular looking! I don't know how you do the coat change in that clip. I did not want to cut Stella short but she was starting to hate being groomed so I had her put in a modified Lamb/show puppy cut. She is 20 months old and is only about 1/2 done I think. But I figure it would have gone quicker if I had cut her short all over. Her body is almost done but legs/neck/topknot is only about 1/2 done. I soooo love the "puppy" look I could not shorten those areas! Her body is about 2 inches long now and I am religious about brushing/combing daily!
The first photo is more recent and the second (sorry its on its side, I cant figure out how to flip it) is when she was 14 months old at the groomer being shortened down. Very sad day for me! LOL


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Phew, Timi is 18 months and has not completely changed either - I am glad to know that it isn't just her!


This is also an assurance for me! Glad to see Khaleesi isn't alone in being a late bloomer! Her mom finished coat change at 28 months so still a long way to go for Khaleesi I think!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

AngelAviary said:


> Oh how I feel your pain! But not totally because Stella is not in a Continental!
> Khaleesi is spectacular looking! I don't know how you do the coat change in that clip. I did not want to cut Stella short but she was starting to hate being groomed so I had her put in a modified Lamb/show puppy cut. She is 20 months old and is only about 1/2 done I think. But I figure it would have gone quicker if I had cut her short all over. Her body is almost done but legs/neck/topknot is only about 1/2 done. I soooo love the "puppy" look I could not shorten those areas! Her body is about 2 inches long now and I am religious about brushing/combing daily!
> The first photo is more recent and the second (sorry its on its side, I cant figure out how to flip it) is when she was 14 months old at the groomer being shortened down. Very sad day for me! LOL


Coat change in the beginning was a NIGHTMARE! Like overnight, mats, mats, MATS, not even kidding and I'm a groomer I thought this would be a walk in the park since I keep on top of daily brushing. Five hours of brushing split into breaks daily! I'm just lucky Khaleesi sleeps through brushing sessions, I couldn't put her through it if she wasn't so tolerant. We brush for 45 minutes a night now and that's getting better too.
Stella is BEAUTIFUL I am in love with her colors GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, WOW! Who's her breeder may I ask? You've done the sane thing, I had clippers in my hand several times with them on ready to clip away and I would have clipped Khaleesi down if she wasn't so teeny, she'd likely look scrawny as she's super fine boned, like a little scarecrow, she's filling out thankfully getting lovely muscle tone as she gets older.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Stevie Wonder's Isn't She Lovely just popped into my musical head. She is really, truly gorgeous. That wispy hair does tend to tangle, but on the other hand it's so doggone soft and petable. Patience my dear...patience. (not that I had any back then) :act-up:


Hi Poodlebeguiled!!! Thank you and how are ya? Ugh patience is so hard, especially since Khaleesi refuses to do bands.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> Coat change in the beginning was a NIGHTMARE! Like overnight, mats, mats, MATS, not even kidding and I'm a groomer I thought this would be a walk in the park since I keep on top of daily brushing. Five hours of brushing split into breaks daily! I'm just lucky Khaleesi sleeps through brushing sessions, I couldn't put her through it if she wasn't so tolerant. We brush for 45 minutes a night now and that's getting better too.
> 
> Stella is BEAUTIFUL I am in love with her colors GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, WOW! Who's her breeder may I ask? You've done the sane thing, I had clippers in my hand several times with them on ready to clip away and I would have clipped Khaleesi down if she wasn't so teeny, she'd likely look scrawny as she's super fine boned, like a little scarecrow, she's filling out thankfully getting lovely muscle tone as she gets older.



If I have the time, I find that twice a week baths make managing the coat a breeze - once a week, and we have several days of struggling to keep the mats at bay. I would Never try to keep her in coat during coat change bathing less than once a week!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> If I have the time, I find that twice a week baths make managing the coat a breeze - once a week, and we have several days of struggling to keep the mats at bay. I would Never try to keep her in coat during coat change bathing less than once a week!


Khaleesi is bathed once a week every sunday and conditioned well takes about an hour for bathing and drying and refreshing her clip is about 45 minutes but I'm told it was rough going with coat change with many dogs in Khaleesi's line and the reward is usually an excellent coat, I can only hope.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> Khaleesi is bathed once a week every sunday and conditioned well takes about an hour for bathing and drying and refreshing her clip is about 45 minutes but I'm told it was rough going with coat change with many dogs in Khaleesi's line and the reward is usually an excellent coat, I can only hope.



I know how much work it is to bath Timi, I can only imagine how tough it is to bath a Spoo, but if you give a try, you just might find that twice a week cuts down on the daily brushing so much that it is worth the trouble.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I feel your pain and wish you all the best. Coat change is evil. I am finding it tolerable now that I have stopped resisting and bathe Pearl weekly.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

I thought I was doing about fine with Sulo's slowly escalating coat change even with the show coat but now I'm biting my nails!

A potential 14 more months of frequent baths and religious tangle checks?! :faint:


----------



## the big E (Jul 5, 2014)

What a beautiful dog!!!


----------

